# Alone in the Wilderness 2005



## Evacdad (Feb 27, 2012)

I watched the movie Alone in the Wilderness on dvd tonight. "One mans Wilderness" is the book that is based on his journals. Awesome show about a man living offgrid in Alaska. Very relaxing also. Seemed almost like a Walt Disney movie it was so good. It was made in 2005. I give it two thumbs way up for any bushcrafter, survivalist.


----------

